# Not eating and shedding



## underthestarswaiting (Sep 3, 2014)

So my bunny, Sherlock, has not eaten his pellets for the morning. He ate yesterday and he hate a lot of hay and drank a lot of water. This morning i put it down on the ground and he hops up to it like normal, sniffs, and hops away! He has done this before, earlier this year when I got him. He did it when he was shedding. He didnt eat or drink and I had to give him water from a syringe. It was scary for me because the closest vet was several hours away and my mother was at work. 
The next day though he was fine and was eating. 
I am wondering if it is the same thing and he just has a hair ball? 
I might give him some pineapple juice to help make it pass and give him water from a syringe. Does that sound okay? Or should I make an appointment and take him?

*Sherlock is an English spot and is 4/5 years old.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 3, 2014)

Brush brush brush brush! I don't think a little pineapple juice will hurt, but not more than a tsp because too much can cause diarrhea. Watch his poops. If you see any strung together with hair, you'll know that you need to brush brush brush some more. Here's a little reading for you that has some information on shedding and grooming. http://blog.rabbitnetwork.org/?cat=78

He's gawjus!


----------



## underthestarswaiting (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay. Ill make sure to read it 
I dont have any brushes for him (Someone chewed them all up.) so I pat him down twice a day pulling hair out. It seems to work enough at the moment. Thanks for the reply!


----------

